# issue with the 6950 or converter



## niz04 (Sep 13, 2013)

i am using visiontek 6950 1gb, crucial 2x2 4gb 1866mhz ram and xeon x3220 and a 550w iball marathon psu ....everything works fine but the resolution get me mad my lcd monitor support bga 1600x900 res but when i change it to 1600x900 everything become big and get outside the monitor . when i used gpuz its only show radeon 6900 but not other getails ...games r working fine qualiity is good in game waindows gave 7.8 in rating but the resolution and no info in gpuz and dxdiag get me mad ...plss help me

can anyone help me with unlocking the shader in visiontek 6950

View attachment 12158


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2013)

try a live linux distro and see if the issue is showing up there as well or not ?


----------



## niz04 (Sep 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> try a live linux distro and see if the issue is showing up there as well or not ?



can u tell me to how to unlock the shader of this card...this card dont show any info in gpu z



niz04 said:


> can u tell me to how to unlock the shader of this card...this card dont show any info in gpu z



View attachment 12165
whats that shader r unlock but texture fillrate and bandwidth and memory mhz and rops  r lost thier mins what the hell is this dude


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2013)

if you have a HD6950 then I'm sure you have unlocked it - unlocking is a process to unlock the dormant [ mostly bios locked ] shaders on a HD6950 to gain additional shaders counts for performance increment - doing so [ with clock speed increment ] makes a HD6950 [ 1408 shaders ] effectively a HD6970 [ 15087 shaders ]

From that pic I can still see Texture filrate, memory bandwidth, memory mhz and ROPS - so I'm not sure what are you trying to say here ??


----------



## niz04 (Sep 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> if you have a HD6950 then I'm sure you have unlocked it - unlocking is a process to unlock the dormant [ mostly bios locked ] shaders on a HD6950 to gain additional shaders counts for performance increment - doing so [ with clock speed increment ] makes a HD6950 [ 1408 shaders ] effectively a HD6970 [ 15087 shaders ]
> 
> From that pic I can still see Texture filrate, memory bandwidth, memory mhz and ROPS - so I'm not sure what are you trying to say here ??


they r lower than a normal 1gb 6950..why that happen...can u give me a instruction how to unlock it again


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 15, 2013)

LOL u're using Iball PSU with HD 6950? Change it immediately it might blow ur system lol. HD 6950 is a very power hungry card afaik.


----------



## niz04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> LOL u're using Iball PSU with HD 6950? Change it immediately it might blow ur system lol. HD 6950 is a very power hungry card afaik.



lool too late to warn my psu is kind of F***** up today...i oced my xeon x3220 and ram while playing far cry 3 after 2 hr pc got automatic off ..i thought that because of heat of proccy and gpu but i tried to turn it on .bo luck...then i tried another hp oem psu all component r working...can u say which is the best budget psu for gaming and oc...and something about bios of gpu


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 16, 2013)

Get atleast Seasonic Sii 520 (dunno the exact model) As HD 6950/6970 are very power hungry cards...


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2013)

niz04 said:


> lool too late to warn my psu is kind of F***** up today...i oced my xeon x3220 and ram while playing far cry 3 after 2 hr pc got automatic off ..i thought that because of heat of proccy and gpu but i tried to turn it on .bo luck...then i tried another hp oem psu all component r working...can u say which is the best budget psu for gaming and oc...and something about bios of gpu



don't think too much about the gpu bios now - first get a good PSu like the one suggested above and test the clock speeds of the gpu.


----------



## niz04 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Get atleast Seasonic Sii 520 (dunno the exact model) As HD 6950/6970 are very power hungry cards...



any other budget psu uner 3k ..i cant go that far ...and any budget gaming pc cabinet under 2.6k and link plss

how to test the clock speed of the gpu

how to test the clock speed of the gpu


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 17, 2013)

niz04 said:


> any other budget psu uner 3k ..i cant go that far ...and any budget gaming pc cabinet under 2.6k and link plss



dont compromise on psu. It is the most important part of you system . Drop the the idea of gettng a gaming cabby now. instead get seasonic  s12ii 520/620 and a local cabby. you can change the cabby anytime later.



niz04 said:


> how to test the clock speed of the gpu



use gpuz utility.


----------



## niz04 (Sep 17, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> dont compromise on psu. It is the most important part of you system . Drop the the idea of gettng a gaming cabby now. instead get seasonic  s12ii 520/620 and a local cabby. you can change the cabby anytime later.
> 
> 
> 
> use gpuz utility.



does seasonic s12ii 520 will handle what i throw at him like 3 hdd 1 odd ,6950,2x2 4gb  ram and xeon ..how much peak power does this psu has


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 17, 2013)

niz04 said:


> does seasonic s12ii 520 will handle what i throw at him like 3 hdd 1 odd ,6950,2x2 4gb  ram and xeon ..how much peak power does this psu has



it should handle. but getting 620 wont hurt either as you have the budget.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 17, 2013)

Seriously Iball PSU on a HD 6950 ... thats a new level of ridiculousness..
+1 to a seasonic 520 from my side


----------



## niz04 (Sep 18, 2013)

620 is totaly out of my budget its 5.2k..4.2k for 520....which is good

can this work *www.snapdeal.com/product/seasonic-eco-series-600w-power/1379245


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2013)

Seasonic Eco 600W is a decent unit and if you want you can go for it.


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 19, 2013)

Eco series are basically s12ii series rated only for 230v lines...so can go for it...


----------



## niz04 (Sep 19, 2013)

does it can take load of all my things after oc xeon x3220,6950,2x2 4gb ram,3 hdd,1 odd

how many pcie does this psu has


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2013)

it can easily take the load of your entire pc and it has 2x pci-e power connectors.


----------



## niz04 (Sep 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> it can easily take the load of your entire pc and it has 2x pci-e power connectors.



then i should buy seasonic eco series 600w


----------



## niz04 (Sep 23, 2013)

or i should get Seasonic 520W Power Supply - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal............... which will be best for 4k and take full load my pc in any condition


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2013)

both units are good so either of them is OK for you .. 600W sounds beefy but the real icing on cake about S12II 520w it has 5 years warranty compared to 3 years on Eco


----------



## niz04 (Oct 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> both units are good so either of them is OK for you .. 600W sounds beefy but the real icing on cake about S12II 520w it has 5 years warranty compared to 3 years on Eco



if S12II 520w has maximum power out is 520w then how it will handle my pc after oc ...my iball psu has a 550w mas out ....plss suggest a good psu that can handle anything


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 1, 2013)

your iball psu ,even though rated at 550w, wont deliver that much load i suppose. If you go for far overclocking, get seasonic s12 ii 620. worth the extra


----------



## niz04 (Oct 11, 2013)

can this will work with my pc Corsair VS Series VS650 - 650 Watt Power Supply, Compare and Buy latest Power Supplies & SMPS Online in India: bitFang.com


Corsair CX Series CX600V2 - 600 Watt Power Supply, Compare and Buy latest Power Supplies & SMPS Online in India: bitFang.com


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 11, 2013)

never get VS series psu. as suggested, get seasonic s12 ii 620/520 or seasonic ECO600 or eco 500 or corsair gs 600.


----------



## niz04 (Oct 11, 2013)

what about cx600v2

which is best *theitwares.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=1_66&product_id=14

or the corsair cx600v2


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 11, 2013)

it is ok. better try to find seasonic s12 first.

cx has 3 years of warranty compared to tagan

cx has 3 years of warranty compared to tagan


----------



## niz04 (Oct 11, 2013)

can i take tagan gpu and can it take full load of my pc

or i should take seasonic s12ii520 ...i am thinking that can it take load of my pc


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 11, 2013)

tagan makes good psus. i dont know who handles rma of tagan? anyway, s12 620 is available at 5.2k.

tagan makes good psus. i dont know who handles rma of tagan. anyway, s12 620 is available at 5.2k.


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2013)

Tirupati Enterprises was the distributor of Tagan psus AFAIK.


----------



## niz04 (Oct 12, 2013)

means i can use tagan psu which i gave the link

or i should buy corsair cx600v2


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 12, 2013)

tagan is a good buy. you can go ahead with it.


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2013)

niz04 said:


> means i can use tagan psu which i gave the link
> 
> or i should buy corsair cx600v2



Corsair has great support service [ may have quality issue with their current CX lineup ] but Tagan is not supported by it's distributor anymore [ AFAIK ] as they have stopped dealing with this band so you better stick with seasonic.


----------



## niz04 (Oct 21, 2013)

should i get cx 600


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2013)

you better get Seasonic S12II 520W reatilg around ~4.25k or better the 620w paying 1k more.


----------



## niz04 (Oct 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> you better get Seasonic S12II 520W reatilg around ~4.25k or better the 620w paying 1k more.


r u sure seasonic 620 will take all load after ocing


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2013)

indeed


----------



## niz04 (Oct 23, 2013)

i cant go that long .. will Corsair CX Series CX600V2 will work .....where i find sesasonic they dont ship to my address and those ship dont have in stock ..so only option is corsair

i have to chose between *www.snapdeal.com/product/corsair-cmpsu600cxv2uk-600-watts-psu/236836?pos=2;90 and this 
*www.snapdeal.com/product/cooler-master-thunder-600-watt/592796?pos=21;35.......and does cm 311 cabinet hold my visiontek 6950 1gb like 11.5 inch long and my cpu fan ocz vendetta but my mobo is small i think it will block gpu after removing the hdd cage


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 23, 2013)

try finding antec vp650p. else get the cx 600v2 one. anyway seasonic s12 620 will be my best  selection.


----------



## niz04 (Oct 23, 2013)

i cant find antec vp650p so  i think i should get corsair cx 600..i want to know that corsair is famous brand for their ram and smps ...but can it take load of my pc after oc not just like my iball s*** psu


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2013)

It should be but why not get the Seasonic Eco 600 from Flipkart ... don't they ship to your place ?
BTW, can you mention your pincode ?


----------



## niz04 (Nov 7, 2013)

guys help me i bought seasonic 620 but now my pc wont start i tried old psu my pc started correctly..i tried jump start my psu in power off. my psu start for sec and then off...guys help me it cost me too much


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2013)

are you using a UPS / Surge protector ... try connecting the PSU directly to the wall socket.


----------



## niz04 (Nov 8, 2013)

i tried that.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 8, 2013)

can you check the psu on another pc?


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2013)

try what rijinpk1 has suggested .. also try a different power cable if you are using the one you were using with the old psu. If nothing is working then the PSU needs to be RMAed.


----------



## niz04 (Nov 9, 2013)

i tried it on other pc .but no luck


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 9, 2013)

i think 620 does not come with 3pin cable. ground pin is not  included. are you using the same cable? if yes buy a 3 pin cable and try to use it with that psu


----------



## niz04 (Nov 10, 2013)

i tried 3 pin plug of my old 450w psu but not working


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2013)

the reason is simple .. your seasonic psu is not working. contact the seller or submit it for RMA.


----------

